# Low Energy



## solidassears (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been training hard for more than a year now with good results other than an injured shoulder; I partially tore some tendons, so I've had to lay off the heavy lifting. The problem now is I just feel tired and fatigue all the time; I have to force myself to do anything and it really sucks.

Can anyone recommend supplements that would help with energy? My bloods are OK, test is about 1200, everything else in the normal ranges.

Really feeling like there is something wrong, but can't put a finger on what, so I'm thinking of looking into supplements. Any advise or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## unclec (Jan 15, 2016)

I was going to say you could be Vitamin B12 deficient, but if the bloods were normal its not that, but might not be any harm to supplement with it anyway, sometimes a doctors idea of normal range is still a bit on the low side. 
Id recommend Maca Root, have a read up on it, in my experience it definitely gives an increase in energy levels.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 15, 2016)

unclec said:


> I was going to say you could be Vitamin B12 deficient, but if the bloods were normal its not that, but might not be any harm to supplement with it anyway, sometimes a doctors idea of normal range is still a bit on the low side.
> Id recommend Maca Root, have a read up on it, in my experience it definitely gives an increase in energy levels.



Thanks for the reply, I had read the same thing, was hoping someone had experience with Maca before I decided to take some. It really helps to know that you've had good results with Maca.


----------



## unclec (Jan 19, 2016)

No problem, let me know how it works for you!


----------



## rdavis81 (Feb 19, 2016)

Any brand better than the other? How many mg's a day would you recommend?


----------



## NutritionCoach (Feb 23, 2016)

If you've already tried the conventional supplements and methods (enough sleep, vitamin B, multivitamins, clean diet etc), then maybe look into Modafinil. It's not something you ideally want to rely on, especially since you'll build a tolerance fairly fast.

I struggled with low energy levels for the last decade, despite multiple blood checks indicating that everything is good and my diet and training have been spot on. I'd need to nap at least once a day, and if I didn't get that nap, I'd spend the entire afternoon and evening falling asleep at my desk with absolutely no motivation to train. Caffeine actually made me more tired. Modafinil has been a life saver for me. I only take 100mg on days where I know I won't get a chance to nap. If I'm working from home or it's the weekend, I'll listen to my body and take a 40 min nap in the afternoon.

Check it out. It may be something that could benefit you.


----------

